# Bigsby Type Trem Spring



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

In an attempt to add some "zip" to a very plain no name LP Junior copy, I bought a knock off Bigsby from Amazon and promptly installed it. Besides realizing right away that I should also probably get a roller type bridge, the tension spring is too long and causes the bar to stick out at what looks like it's approaching a 45 degree angle. (ok, a slight exaggeration, but...). My attempts to find a more suitable spring has been frustrating so far. The one it came with is 18mm X 28.5mm, Amazon sells a lot of "replacement" springs of the type but all are these same dimensions. Adding to my frustration, I found a replacement spring on the Reverend Guitars website that lists it as 19mm X 26mm and claims to be lighter tension and is a reasonable price. Sounds perfect but, something seems to be wrong with their site and it won't go to the page where the transaction would be completed and I can't find a "contact us" link. I would rather buy Canadian anyway, so any suggestions? BTW, I attempted to cut this spring down by one ring but after about 20 minutes with a hacksaw that's equipped with a brand new blade I haven't even scratched the chrome finish!?! It's been a while since I used a hacksaw...what do they make these springs out of??


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Springs are made with hard wire. In this case probably ASTM A-228, aka "music wire". You won't cut that with a hacksaw. There are handheld wire cutters that will work. I like Knipex mini bolt cutters.

Cutting off coils will make the spring shorter, but will also increase the spring rate, making it stiffer. That will significantly alter the feel. 

Ask me anything about coil springs. I made them for 40 years.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Paul M said:


> Springs are made with hard wire. In this case probably ASTM A-228, aka "music wire". You won't cut that with a hacksaw. There are handheld wire cutters that will work. I like Knipex mini bolt cutters.
> 
> Cutting off coils will make the spring shorter, but will also increase the spring rate, making it stiffer. That will significantly alter the feel.
> 
> Ask me anything about coil springs. I made them for 40 years.


Thanks! If I can't source a replacement in a week or so I will probably look into cutting it.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The Bigsby springs seem to be 19mm.

They sell them in four different lengths. 11/16”, 7/8” is standard, 1” and 1 1/8”.

The lore is that the originals were motorcycle cam springs. They look like small engine parts.


----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

Buy one of these








Super Squishy Spring


Once your tuning issues are straightened out, this is the icing on the cake! Bring super smooth response to your tension roller model vibrato systems. Spring is 1" tall, but compresses a bit more under string tension due to it's softness. Polished nickel finish. You'll love it!




bricksbiggsfix.com


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey Thanks michaelsegui ! Just ordered 2 (I have another guitar that I may want to attack as well).


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Reverend's 'soft touch' springs (Bigsby tremolo replacement soft touch spring) -- really smooth compression/feel. However, I but expect that shipping costs would be prohibitive...


----------

